# Kody is crafting a beekeepers hive 🐝



## Kub (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi everyone! Kody is crafting a beekeepers hive if anyone would like to come get the diy for yourself.

Just let me know if you are interested in visiting my island and I will PM you the dodo code. I'm not sure how long he will be crafting for but you are welcome to come for now! I will only be letting one person in at a time as I tend to get overwhelmed easily. Please be kind and do not shake my trees or take anything from my island (aside from the diy).

Gifts are appreciated, but not required! Enjoy!


----------



## angelcore (Apr 8, 2020)

hi i’d love to visit please!


----------



## immyshine (Apr 8, 2020)

May I come ? <3


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 8, 2020)

hi !! i'd be interested in visiting c:


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2020)

May I visit? :,0


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over and visit!


----------



## senb0 (Apr 8, 2020)

id love to come if possible!


----------



## Kub (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you all for your interest! I am forming a queue for all of you to come visit! Thank you for your patience


----------



## QocusLand (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd love to come visit!


----------



## InventorMari (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd love to visit too!


----------



## ectofeature (Apr 8, 2020)

Please can I come if he is still crafting it?


----------



## deadsire (Apr 8, 2020)

Meeee


----------



## Kub (Apr 8, 2020)

Going to start letting a few people in at a time now!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 8, 2020)

id love to go by!


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

Hiya! I'd love to visit! Thank you!


----------



## Firestorm16 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey, I’d like to visit


----------



## Twiliesque (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd love to come!!!


----------



## Poogle1093 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi!  I would love to come by if you are still open!


----------



## Makusai (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi there, I'd like to come too please!


----------



## Kub (Apr 8, 2020)

He is still crafting it and I am still letting people in    Thanks for your patience, everyone!

If your comment has been liked, you have been invited!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 8, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2020)

It's likely i'll never craft this thing (Except if its a hot item) But its nice to complete the catalog of the DIY recipe kind.

I'll come over.


----------



## bibirrito (Apr 8, 2020)

Hoping to come by as well. Been looking for one of these!


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I come please I'm looking for this recipe to complete my farm I hope he's still doing it!


----------



## Kub (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey everyone! *Unfortunately, Kody is finished crafting the item.* So sorry if you didn't get to visit! <3 Thank you for participating!


----------



## Rosebaygal (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## egyptianmarkos96 (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I come to?


----------



## drchoo (Apr 8, 2020)

Would like to drop by!


----------



## citronic (Apr 8, 2020)

EDIT: wasn't showing me new posts lol. nvm


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 8, 2020)

I need that diy if you are still accepting people to come visit!


----------



## UZ1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Is it still going on? If so can I’d like to come!


----------



## kalinn (Apr 8, 2020)

Is he still crafting? I'd like to come if possible!


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 8, 2020)

I would also like to know if he is still crafting!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi there, is this still available ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Kub said:


> Hey everyone! *Unfortunately, Kody is finished crafting the item.* So sorry if you didn't get to visit! <3 Thank you for participating!


Whoops, hadn't realized. Thanks for update though!


----------



## Toebeancat (Apr 8, 2020)

Edit:Nvm, thanks :3


----------



## Kub (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi everyone! I am closing this post! If you look at my previous posts, you can see that he has stopped crafting    Thank you! <3


----------

